# Hazelnut flour?



## lotuscakestudio (Jun 28, 2001)

I haven't made hazelnut cake too often, so I make my own hazelnut flour. But now it's getting requested more and I am sick of making it. I buy a pound of hazelnuts, bake them for about 10 minutes to loosen the skins, then go through this tedious process of rubbing them vigorously between two kitchen towels. Then I give em a whirl in the food processor. So I am getting sick of this. I can't find hazelnut flour in stores. (Not even almond flour!) I can't even find blanched hazelnuts! Where can I get this stuff without having to purchase huge bags of it? I'm sure if I looked around hard enough, I could find specialty shops that carried nut flours, but I knew of a place that sold it a while ago, and they sold almond flour for $11.00/pound. Forget that!


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I buy it from Classic Gourmet. Although I can't say I've priced it out with anyone else to know whether it's a good value or not, but at least it's a start for you.

Their phone is 800-235-6763 from Atlanta, they also are in St.Louis. Find them at www.cgourmet.com

They are really easy to deal with, nice people, helpful and honest (from my experience)...also no min. orders and quick delivery.

Hazelnut flour $5.00 lb 5 lb can or $4.50 when you buy 25 lbs.


----------



## lotuscakestudio (Jun 28, 2001)

You ROCK!


----------



## cupcakequeen (Aug 13, 2009)

I buy almond meal at trader joes so you might be able to get hazelnut flour there! If you have a trader joes where you live or a natural food store like whole foods or wild oats also probably carries it! Hope that helps!


----------



## hayley3 (Nov 22, 2015)

Wow , I found hazelnut flour at Amazon for $16 for only 14 ounces.  Things sure did change after the Paleo and gluten-free diets emerged.


----------

